# AA-12



## Voodoo (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone have a chance to play with the AA-12? Are they available to the public if you have the right license? Just curious as I would love to have one, if I could convince the little lady, for the home. Why? I wouldn't have to worry about hitting the bad guy.


----------



## BravoOne (Mar 31, 2010)

It's heavy as hell and expensive. They arent available to the public just LEA's and Military the reason why is because they were made after 1986. For any class III to be civlian legal it has to be pre-86 which is why the full autos that ARE out there and able to be transferred are so expensive.

Just buy a Saiga-12 with a drum magazine!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 31, 2010)

Adrien Brody uses one in the new "Predators" film coming out this summer. 

They do look heavy.  I believe the frame is solid stainless steel with a composite type furniture covering the skeleton of the firearm.


----------



## Voodoo (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeh, something like 7 different types of stainless steel.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 1, 2010)

Load it up with some FRAG-12s for some extra fun.


----------

